# old furinture



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

hi i wonder if any one knows of any shops in the caldas area that sell old portuguese furinture many thanks yvonne


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Yvonne,
Can you please clarify? Is it old furniture or traditional style Portuguese furniture?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

edit, repeat post.


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

*old furniture*



silvers said:


> edit, repeat post.


its old antique traditional protuquese furnituremany thanks yvonne


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

There are many stores selling this kind of furniture locally. You will have no problem at all finding it, it is the cost that is prohibitive. You can buy repro for much much less. When you come over, I will show you around if you like.


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

silvers said:


> There are many stores selling this kind of furniture locally. You will have no problem at all finding it, it is the cost that is prohibitive. You can buy repro for much much less. When you come over, I will show you around if you like.


hi james that will be great i will email you a few days before we leave many thanks yvonne


----------



## Teresa1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Im looking to sell a number of traditional portuguese style furniture if your still interested


----------



## stephanie (Nov 11, 2008)

There is a great shop (warehouse really) that sells second hand and antique furniture near Obidos. It is just by the turn off to Peniche near restaurant Zina.


----------

